# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հանդբոլ

## AsikoNar

Հայկական երկու թիմեր հանդես կգան միջազգային մրցաշարում

Վրաստանի Քութայիս քաղաքում  հոկտեմբերի 18-21-ը կկայանա հանդբոլի երիտասարդական  միջազգային մրցաշար: Հայաստանն այդ ստուգատեսում կներկայացնեն երկու թիմեր: 

Կարողությունները կփորձեն Երևանի և Վանաձորի հավաքականները:

Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է Հայաստանի հանդբոլի ֆեդերացիայի մամուլի քարտուղարությունը:

----------

